# Welcome!



## pjk (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Puzzle Designing, Building, and Modding forum. This is where you can discuss all things related to puzzle design.

Over the years we have considered adding this section to the forum but never did due to several issues. We now think there is enough interest to create a forum for it, and we hope it will spark further interest in field puzzle building.

We are looking for more experienced puzzle builders to contribute a few guides and/or resources for:
1) How to get started puzzle building?
2) What are the costs?
3) Where can you buy materials?
4) Design strategies?
5) Production tips?

Feel free to create a topic/guide here if you have something to contribute.

Expect a wiki page in the future.

If you are interested in helping develop this forum and possibility help moderate it, please send me a PM.

*Please keep all posts in this forum about puzzle building, designing, and modding.*​


----------



## Lagom (Jun 18, 2013)

Your mailbox is full


----------



## pjk (Jun 19, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Your mailbox is full


Fixed.


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2013)

Is this strictly for making puzzles physically? I have some knowledge of using programs like CAD and Inventor.


----------



## Owen (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome, maybe a board like this will make this site more diverse and less speed-oriented.


----------



## pjk (Jun 19, 2013)

emolover said:


> Is this strictly for making puzzles physically? I have some knowledge of using programs like CAD and Inventor.


No, for programs like CAD and Solidworks too. Especially since these are directly related to puzzle design, and often are made prior to physically producing a puzzle.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 3, 2013)

This should be a subforum of the "Hardware Area". (Also, it's not on the navigation bar of the home page of this site. Why not?)


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> This should be a subforum of the "Hardware Area". (Also, it's not on the navigation bar of the home page of this site. Why not?)


Thanks for the suggestion. We haven't yet added it to the homepage, but will soon.


----------

